# Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen



## Schluuumpf

Hallo,

ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer (am liebsten Trockenfliege) und auf der Suche nach einem sehr schönen abgelegenen Fluß irgendwo in Südnorwegen. 
Hat dort jemand vieleicht einen Tip, den er mir verraten würde. Mir geht es nicht darum große Mengen an Fisch zu fangen sondern vor allem viele schöne Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen. 
Am liebsten bin ich daher am Gewässer auch mit dem Rucksack unterwegs. 
In Norwegen war ich bisher nur an der Röa am Femund. Wirklich sehr schön dort, aber mitlerweile ein wenig überlaufen für meinen Geschmack.
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen kann. |wavey: 

Mfg

Sven


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

hallo sven #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier on board... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns! drück dir die däumlein für´n büschn input der aber auch bestümmt kommen wird, da wir einige wedler unter unseren boardies haben #h


----------



## havkat

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Moin und welcome Schluuumpf!

Trysil, südl. von Femunden.  
Der Trysilelva und der Lørja. Äsche und Fario.


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*


















Hallo Schluuumpf !
Der Fluss zum Bild in meinem Bericht trägt den Namen Stårdalselva,ein rel. unbekannter und selten erwähnter Gebirgsfluss.Liegt ca. 5 km nördlich von Skei am Jølstravatn.Dort hatten wir ein FH und somit die Möglichkeit,auch im See zu Fischen.In so einem wunderschönen türkisfarbenem Wasser sowohl im Fluss,als auch im See,hatte ich noch nicht gefischt.Nach 4 Tagen am Elve begann es zu regnen und so fuhr ich mit dem Boot auf den See,übrigens 30 km lang und bis 250 m tief.Ich fuhr die Stellen an,wo das Wasser in kleinen Rinnsalen von den Bergen kam und fing mit der Fliegenrute sehr schöne Forellen bis 45 cm.Auch vom Ufer aus war es sehr interessant und erfolgreich,diese Stellen zu befischen.Im Stårdalselva fing ich entgegen meinen Bedenken eine stattliche Anzahl BF und Äschen,keine Grossen,aber in so einer herrlichen Natur ist mir das egal.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Schluuumpf

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Hey erich,

die Bilder sind ja n Knaller. Muss gleich aber los und werde morgen Abend mal näher schauen wo das genau ist. Darauf freu ich mich jetzt schon #h 
 drauf. Dankeschön und ich werd mich denn bestimmt wieder melden.

tschöhöööö

Sven


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Hallo Schluuumpf !
Am Trysil und Ljøra bin ich vom 29.7. - 12.8.,Fällt das nicht in Deine Reisezeit ?
An der Ljøra war ich vor 6 und 8 Jahren und dort begann auch meine "Fliegenfischerkarriere".Der Fluss ist ca. 45 km lang.Im oberen Teil (ca.20m breit) BF,im unteren (ca.50-80m breit) viele Äschen.Mit der Fiskekart kannst Du auch den Trysilelva befischen (ca.100km lang und 50 - 150m breit),sowie viele Nebenflüsse und Bäche.Natürlich auch noch viele Seen mit unterschiedlichen Beständen.

http://www.fulufjellet.no/
http://www.trysil.com/IPX/?module=Articles;action=ArticleFolder.publicOpenFolder;ID=505

Auch ein schöner Fluss ist der Atna,der oberhalb Koppang in die Glomma mündet.Kommt aus dem Rondane-Nationalpark.Dort hast Du eine herrliche Kulisse,und Fische kannst Du auch fangen.Darfst aber nicht erschrecken,wenn ein Biber 5m vor Dir plötzlich mit einem lauten Klatsch im Wasser verschwindet,mir 7 mal vorgeführt worden.
Die Setninga ist incl..
Dann noch die obere Rena,und da speziell der Quellfluss Unsetåa,ca. 20-50m breit.Hat mir viel besser gefallen als die obere Rena,dort war zu diesem Zeitpunkt sehr wenig Wasser.In 14 Tagen 3 Angler gesehen.Dort will ich nochmal hin,wegen der Atmosphäre und den kampfstarken Äschen.
Dann zum Schluss noch die Hemsila,bekannt für sehr kampfstarke BF.Leider führte sie Hochwasser,was die Fischerei doch einschränkte.Auch hier noch 2 Quellflüsse incl..
Google mal unter "Fiske i Hemsedal"
Es gibt viele Flüsse,die ich noch befischen möchte.Aber dafür reicht ein Leben bei Weitem nicht aus.

Gruß Erich







Hemsila


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Schöne Bilder, fluefiske, #6 #6 

Danke :m Das liest sich ja richtig nett.

Gernot #h


----------



## Schluuumpf

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Hallo Erich,
dankeschön für die vielen Tips #6 
Habe grade mal die Flüsse nachgeschlagen. Bin dabei auf´diesen online NVE Atlas von Norwegen gestoßen. Der ist wirklich praktisch.
Also werde voraussichtlich die letzte oder Vorletzte Woche im Juni fahren. Betriebsbedingt ist nicht mehr drinnen. Wenn mein Kumpel noch mitkommt werden wir sicherlich den Tip mit der Ljøra und vor allem der Unsetåa ausprobieren. |supergri 
Wenn ich alleine fahren muss, dann bleibt mir aus Kostengründen wohl nur die Möglichkeit etwas in der Nähe von Kristiansand ganz im Süden zu suchen. Würde dann mit dem Auto bis zur Fähre in DK fahren und dann auf s Fahrad umsatteln, mit der Fähre nach Kristiansand fahren und von dort aus 100-200km ins Inland fahren (Ihr seht, ich muss ganz ganz dringend wieder Fliegenfischen...). Habe dort auch schon ein Fluß im Auge. Der heist Tovdalselva und im Oberen Bereich Storå na. Liegt 18 km westlich von Amli. Kennst sich vieleicht auch Jemand in der Gegend aus, so als Notfallplan?
Hoffe aber wie gesagt eher auf die Gegend, die Erich beschrieben hat. Schönen Abend Euch Allen.

Tööööö

#h


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

@ Sven: wenn Du über Kristiansand eintrudelst, bietet sich auch die Otra an, die im Unterlauf Lachse führt, im Oberlauf feine Trutta Farios.

Alternativ - über Oslo oder Schweden angereist - ist die Glomma ein top Gewässer, mit wirklich gutem Äschen- und Bachforellenbestand. 

Ha det bra

Karsten


----------



## Jan77

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Wenn ich mit meinem arg strapazierten Geldbeutel nach Norge möchte, 
dann buche ich die Master Ferries mit Auto für´n schmalen Taler, oder benutze den Weg über Schweden. Denn mit dem Fahrrad Richtung Amli ist eigentlich nur etwas für trainierte Mountain-Biker. 

Auch wenn es sicherlich seinen Reiz hat mit dem Fahrrad und der Fliegenrute diesen Weg zu bestreiten.


----------



## Schluuumpf

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Hallo Jan,

das hatte ich fast schon befürchtet, das der Weg recht hart ist. |kopfkrat  Also laut Map24 sollen es ja "nur" 90 km sein. Aber als alter Flachlandtiroler kenne ich mich mit den Höhenunterschieden nicht wirklich aus. Kannst Du da evtl. nähere Angaben zu machen wie es dort ausschaut? Ich hoffe ja immer noch das ein Freund ebenfals Urlaub bekommt und wir dann die Tips von Erich austesten können |supergri 

mfg und schönen Sontag

Sven

P.S. die Smilies sind echt der Knaller hier :g


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

@schluuuuuuuumpf: Jo. Otra ist ein Traum. Ab Evje (ca. 40 km ab Kristiansand und gut mit dem Radl abzufahren) gibbet wunderschöne Bafos und Kanadische Bachsaiblinge. Habe keine Ahnung wie ich meinen Reisebericht linken kann. Du solltest mal in mein Profil schauen...! Einige Infos über die Mandalselva sind auch drin.


----------



## Jan77

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie Matzinger darauf kommt, das Kristiansand-Evje einfach mit einem Rad abzufahren ist, aber es kann ja sein das es einen anderen Weg gibt als den den ich kenne. Ich bin immer von Birkeland bis kurz vor Evje gefahren, und von dort aus mussten Bergstrassen mit bestimmt 15-20% Steigung überwunden werden.

Mich als eingefleischten Rennradler taten die Beine schon im Auto weh.
Wer allerdings viel Zeit, Ausdauer und das richtige Fahrrad mitbringt, der kann bestimmt einen schönen Urlaub dort verbringen. Immer in der Hoffnung das die Straßen zu seinem Ziel auch wieterhin geteert sind und nicht auf einmal Schlagloch-Sandpisten werden.


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie Matzinger darauf kommt, das Kristiansand-Evje einfach mit einem Rad abzufahren ist, aber es kann ja sein das es einen anderen Weg gibt als den den ich kenne. Ich bin immer von Birkeland bis kurz vor Evje gefahren, und von dort aus mussten Bergstrassen mit bestimmt 15-20% Steigung überwunden werden.
> 
> Mich als eingefleischten Rennradler taten die Beine schon im Auto weh.
> Wer allerdings viel Zeit, Ausdauer und das richtige Fahrrad mitbringt, der kann bestimmt einen schönen Urlaub dort verbringen. Immer in der Hoffnung das die Straßen zu seinem Ziel auch wieterhin geteert sind und nicht auf einmal Schlagloch-Sandpisten werden.




Moin Männer.

Von Kristiansand aus führt die sehr gut ausgebaute B9 nach Evje, hier gibt es keine nennenswerten Steigungen.

Von Birkeland aus nach Evje gebe ich Dir recht, aber wo in Norwegen ist es nicht bergig ?!


----------



## Jan77

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Die B9 bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren.......als Alternative jetzt aber dick und fett im Kopf abgespeichert. 

DANKE Matzinger


----------



## Äschenheld

*AW: Fliegenfischen auf Bachforelle in Südnorwegen*

Hallo Erich,

gerade zurück aus Schweden, stöbern wir schon um uns auf das kommende Jahr vorzubereiten. Die Tour ist immer Anfang Juni. Die Hemsila haben wir, wie wir gerade sehen leider leider ausgeschlagen. Nun soll es aber im nächsten Jahr dahin gehen. Wir sind sehr an einem Erfahrungesaustausch mit dir intressiert. Bitte melde dich doch mal
Gruss, Ralf und Reiner


----------

